# Bobcat Kill Tag Deadline



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Don’t forget, it’s November 30th.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder. Kitties moved well last night. Looking for buck tracks today after the heavy rain from yesturday. Found some good cats of all sizes, and wouldn't you know it I found a pretty decent spot for snowshoe hares maybe. The cats led me right to them lol.
















First time getting one since they came out with the cat tags for me. Been years, always forgetting. Thanks again Luv2


----------



## rocknreel2 (Jun 8, 2004)

I remembered this year and purchased my kill tags today. Just bought my own place last year in Wexford cty and when I realized I had bobcats it was December and past the deadline . 
Now I’m doing research on how to hunt or trap them- all new to me. I’ll search some posts but any wisdom is welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm in the same situation but I didn't get my place in Newaygo Co until January. First animal I had on trail cam was a cat. Brand new to me too but I've got my tags and am looking forward to learning and trying.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Got em and ready


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Did a last minute pick-up November 30....several years ago didn't know about the dead line and missed hunting and trapping bobcats......


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you


----------

